# Happy Mother's Day!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Wishing all the Moms here a great day, and best wishes to all Moms in our lives.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

thank you. day started off with me making everyone breakfast - let's hope it gets better.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you.

My day started with two hours to myself to do some sewing and 3 loads of laundry. A trip to the grocery store. By the time I got home the kids had gotten up and brought all the laundry upstairs, and are now doing the dishes. No breakfast yet just coffee..........

My daughter bought me a seal a meal 

It's an absolutely gorgeous day today. Low 60's blue sky and a beautiful breeze. A great change from the overcast rainy week we had.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

To All the Mothers on Hauntorum


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I hope all the Moms out there have a wonderful loving day with therir children...even though the plans they made for you are NOT what you really want to do....
HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY !!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL beelce!

Happy Mothers Day!!!!!

My day has started off wonderfully. The boys gave me presents and cards that they made in school: a painted terracotta pot with a viola and a story about "Me and My Mom". 

Then Mr. W and the boys made breakfast.

Now we're heading outside and I'm going to plant my pumpkins today! Who can ask for more than all this?

I hope all the moms here have a wonderful day!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Mothers' Day to all you moms!

My mom will be 82 years old in November. She's still mentally sharp and hasn't slowed down a bit. I look at her and can see that she has aged in appearance, but somehow she doesn't seem old to me. You'd never guess her to be a woman in her 80s when you talk to her. I hope I age as well as she has.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Spent the day with my mother washed her car and cooked diner


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My day started out with chores and cooking dinner for extended family but it's ending with Young Frankenstein and tequila. Good times.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Mother's day to all of the Moms!
My sister and I spent the day with our Mom. We had a fancy lunch, got her some flowers for her garden and some walkway lights, and cut her grass. She's almost 80, but hasn't slowed down much. She can keep up with my sister and I, anyway.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

happy mama's day!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice wishes for us Mothers and good for you to all the youngens who spent the day with their mothers. Haven't seen my kids yet. One called me, 2 are at work and one in bed. They have been off with friends all weekend.

My sister and I took mom to a restaurant at the beach, ate, then went down to the beach and laid there for a couple hours. I had to leave then as it was in the 90s and I was getting sick. Beautiful day though. Then I finished mowing the yard and raced off to my sign language class. All in all it was a nice day. I will see my kids tomorrow and I will still be their mother and they will still love me.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Mother's day to all you moms out there.


----------

